# Getting logged out of Hotmail on my iphone 4



## sonnyma (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi there, I share a hotmail account with an ex-boyfriend, he lives overseas and we recently ended things. I use an Iphone 4 and stay logged in to hotmail through the safari page. I am getting logged out of the hotmail account sometimes 3 or 4 times a day, so I'm wondering if thats because he is logging in on his iphone. I am not clearing the cache on my phone and I don't switch it off. I think hotmail log you out automatically after 24 hrs, but this is happening a few times every day.
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It could be that Microsoft is seeing the IP in two different locations.


----------

